# Need Info and advice on Fords 6.8 L diesel motor



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

what do you guys think about them? and does anyone have a dump truck with it? how is it? thank you in advance


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How bout you put the add up on the truck yur looken at


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ford does not make a 6.8 Diesel engine .


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SHAWZER;2072881 said:


> Ford does not make a 6.8 Diesel engine .


Ding ding ding. 
I'm thinking he meant the gas tho...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's why I said, put the add up so we can see what he's looking at. He's got two threads on this.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's either a 6.7L V8 Diesel or a 6.8L V10 Gas motor. Unless you're talking old, from the mid 1980's then it could be a 6.9L IDI Diesel motor.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I think he just got it wrong, He specifically stated diesel in his question.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

UniqueTouch;2072833 said:


> what do you guys think about them? and does anyone have a dump truck with it? how is it? thank you in advance


you mean 7.8?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Gotta love when the op doesn't answer his own post.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

beanz27;2073888 said:


> Gotta love when the op doesn't answer his own post.


Amen. I say politely forget 'em


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

beanz27;2073888 said:


> Gotta love when the op doesn't answer his own post.


If you're bored while waiting on snow, just take a look at some of his older posts.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

k1768;2073964 said:


> If you're bored while waiting on snow, just take a look at some of his older posts.


HA. That is what I have consumed the last 30 minutes doing.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Philbilly2;2076198 said:


> HA. That is what I have consumed the last 30 minutes doing.


Just did the same thing. All I can say is, wow. I'm glad I finished school and know my business a little better than some people do.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

What do you guys think about these front wheel drive Super Duties? Any good? Can I push snow with them?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wilnip;2076307 said:


> What do you guys think about these front wheel drive Super Duties? Any good? Can I push snow with them?


The ones with the fifth wheel get better traction

3 is better then 2


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder if he ever found a mentor?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

gallihersnow;2076345 said:


> I wonder if he ever found a mentor?


Yeah, it's birdseed :laughing:


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Philbilly2;2076348 said:


> Yeah, it's birdseed :laughing:


That would explain a lot...

BTW, did birdd get banned? He hasn't posted since January.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

gallihersnow;2076358 said:


> That would explain a lot...
> 
> BTW, did birdd get banned? He hasn't posted since January.


Yea, I hear he's hanging with Defcon 5 on the sidelines.

Kinda miss them both.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2076381 said:


> Yea, I hear he's hanging with Defcon 5 on the sidelines.
> 
> Kinda miss them both.


Very few people do I ever miss in my life, but those two brought so much joy to my life in the years that they were around. There Are just those people that you come across ever now and then that make you think... Wow! Or damn! ... Or holy ****!!!!


----------

